# Portable layout building log - reduex



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well lets see, its been about a year since I started this thing, maybe I should try to finish this stupid thing BEFORE this years BTS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 










I work better under pressure anyways...  

I started building up the blue foam "hills" last week, getting near the top now, be ready to start carving the foam into rocks pretty quick here, lets see... 

...I got 47 days to go!  

link to original building log/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=47038&SearchTerms=portable,layout,log


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress pics: 









Starting with the foam 








backside view 








foam topped off 

Now gotta wait for the glue to dry, then I can start shaping./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One evenings carving, not bad, starting to look like southwestern sandstone 


















Still need to sand some of the rough spots down and carve the back side a bit but this was very very fast!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/22/2008 9:21 PM

 
















Still need to sand some of the rough spots down and carve the back side a bit but this was very very fast . . . 


 I like it ! Great little project you have going there. What are you using for the glue?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its Just standard carpenters glue, most things I've read say use "Liquid Nails" because it dries faster, but I have a big thing of the carpenters glue. I just glue it down the night before and its ready to go the next evening. But cold weather can effect its drying time. If time or weather are issues, use the Liquid nails route. 

PS I watched this series of vids on Youtube, it was very helpfull. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D1D4KBB_GC4&feature=related


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/23/2008 8:47 AM

Its Just standard carpenters glue, most things I've read say use "Liquid Nails" because it dries faster, but I have a big thing of the carpenters glue. I just glue it down the night before and its ready to go the next evening. But cold weather can effect its drying time. If time or weather are issues, use the Liquid nails route. PS I watched this series of vids on Youtube, it was very helpfull. http://youtube.com/watch?v=D1D4KBB_GC4&feature=related


Yes, cold weather is ALWAYS an issue up here, so liquid nails it is. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress: 








the buildings on top are just there for ideas, I'm still deciding what I want to do there. The Piko buildings may be OK but the HofB hotel looms a little large, I really want to build a series of very narrow buildngs winding there way up the hill, so these would only be temporary anyway. Even the station would eventually be replaced. But I only have a little over one month to get this ready.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Small test area for scenery, Woodland Scenics stuff, guess it works for large scale, no ballast yet, gotta get some stuff without the blue "ore" in it. 

Photo came out to bright, it doesnt look this washed out in person


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's looking good Vic!! Nice little module!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A tad more progress


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Now that is cool. Nice job!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I added highlight colors to the bluffs on the layout as shown above. Going to go with 3 facades at the top with the watertank as shown, and the "house of relief" next to the water tank (eeewww!)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Got a bag of "Ballast" in the pet aisle of the local Theftway.... dam stuff has pink "scent control crystals" in it, another had blue ones, geez well at least pink looks more southwesterny than blue. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif 

I think if I had one full day I could finish this, fat chance I'll have that kind of free time /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a friend building an giant HO scale railroad in his attack. Something like you might see at a train show. Only problem is he's been working on it for years and he still doesn't even have a single working loop to run the trains. I keep telling him to get one section going so I can see some of the hundreds of trains actually running. The mountains have been evolving for about two years now but still need landscaping. He did finally manage to finish a large stockyard, so I got to see some very nice locos move back and forth about 20 feet. Now its filled with a couple hundred boxcars. I'm pretty sure he's ADHD. ;-) 

Once you put your mind to it, you came a long way in a very short time. The mountains turned out very nice. I hope you post some pics when you figure out how to work the structures in. Good work! 

Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes! First thing I did on my indoor layout was track wiring and controls, gotta get them running otherwise its just a great big paperwight. Even if it takes me a couple years to finish it, I can still run trains anytime I want, and thats whats most important for me. 

Put down a small section of my ballast as a test, Yuck! 

The white kitty litter looks like crap! After vacuuming that disaster off, thought I was gonna dye! 

Literally! I dyed the litter, using some rust brown paint mixed with water, and dipped the litter with a stainer into it and set it out to dry. Color looks alot better now. We'll see how dry it is tonight, might need to bake it in the oven to get it nice and crispy. If this works I'm going to use it on the indoor layout, beats paying $10 a paltry bag for the Woodland Scenics stuff, much as I like it, on a layout my size, it would cost a small fortune to ballast that way.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well a hard push this weekend squeezing time in between yardwork and chores, yields results, I give you 

Tincan Junction 








Overall view 









Station looking up the hill 









Looking up the hill from the crossing 









View of Brien's Pinnacle 









Tincan itself, a one horse town and they had to borrow the horse. 

Still lots of little detail stuff to add, I thought this would take another month to do but it went surprisingly fast, I'm ready for the BTS. 

BTW this is a full dress rehersal for the big indoor layout.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

I see from the first photo of your last post (above this one) that you've included an large wind turbine to provide power to the layout. Very environmentally friendly.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

That is looking outstanding. Looking forward to seeing it in person (Like in about 1 month). 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the layout, what is the diameter of that turn?

_(Deleted duplicate reply, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys 
Bill its a 36" diameter, bent down from 5' brass rails and spiked to basswood ties, the link in the first post will take you to the 1st part of the building log that explains most of the early trackwork to get the stage of the first post above here. 

(edit) OOPS! FYI to GlacierBill, its a 36 x 36 base, with a 32" dia center to center track. 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update, a friend took some video of the layout at the BTS last weekend 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yxrimi_8bNo&feature=user 

Sorry for the dark picture, the light inside that place always plays havoc with all sorts of cameras 

BTS display 2008:


----------



## Dave Van (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice work!!!!


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Excellent Vic! After some procrastination - you really got it done in a hurry!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Need a break from all these "hom'impruvm'nt" projects, so.... 

Began construction last night on building the permanant structure I had wanted to do for the BTS this year, but ran out of time for, the 3 "town" buildings were only "temps" for the show, I need them for the big layout. I had always planned for a mining structure on the top of the hill, so after some quick sketching I drew this up on the com'fuser: 










Its a large facade that will go along the back in the same place the 3 "town" buildings were located. Construction is basswood on a foamcore backing, one nice thing about being indoors is that I can use much lighter, and much easier, construction technics, its going faster than I thought since I discovered I could cleanly cut the basswood siding with a large scissors /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 


Pics when I can


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

That is some seriously nice craftsmenship. I wish I could do that well!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished the Mine, its basswood and balsa stripwood on a backing piece of 1/2" foamcore, and am painting it now, My wife left our camera at a family members house, and now its gone AWOL /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif , so no pics for now, I'm considering just getting another one, a cheap backup camera, for just such a situation.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures at last!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to let the Cat out of the Bag

and resurrect this thread over here, been reworking this puppy for this years BTS as I'm adding a _second_ track to this monstrously oversized layout.

 
Where I started.

 
 
Setting up the foam pieces. Cold weather made glueing the pieces together a day long experience! Glue one piece, come back tomorrow, glue some pieces, and come back tomorrow. But progress was made, I originally planned to place a small tunnel on top but it didn’t look good at all, so I’ll add a small mesa along side the track to it instead. 
Bridge underway!




http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/Portable Layout Reduex pic04.JPG








Foam stone archway

 
Bridge , with station removed, the lower parts of it will be covered by the station when replaced



That’s an Aristo 21” circle of track, stained the rails to brown them.



Because of the nature of the track I had to build the bridge in place one bent at a time. 

Finished the bridge, paint it and touched up the scenery. Adding plant material and ballast next. 

New pics to follow.


http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/t/150261.aspx?PageIndex=2


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Isn't that the engine you made from a radio-train you got off ebay? Either way, it's neat.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope this one is a HLW Mack, an Aristo switcher cab, a Scientific Toys stack some basswood and a plumbing T 

The radio train is similar though...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally some finished pictures, some misc scenery to add but its 95% completed, I suppose I'll be adding stuff to it from here on out, as this is likely going to be my only layout for the time being. Thats OK I have lots of ideas to add to this layout, I'm discovering that one realy doesnt need a yard or basement full of track to have fun, after all for me its all about the modeling so as long as I have stuff to model I'll be doing just fine


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great layout Vic. It really shows just how much can be done with limited space. 

Randy


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB5eF_6g6VY 

video clip


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

The technique of making certain buildings as a 'facade' while incorporating them with 'fully dimensioned' buildings is a good idea. That solves a problem for me I'd been thinking about. Good work, too.

Les


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That is just so cool. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Good show, Vic. Furlow would be proud. 

Dawg


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic's smallest  

nice - you're going into a challenging future... i'm curious how you will top this ....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New town module, 12” x 36” this will act as a storage/display track for trains (unpowered ?), it will be detachable from the main layout. No hurries, will finish it when I can. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you were planning on building a switch for this operation...any luck with that yet? 

And then, of course, you'll have to connect it in with the 'big layout' in the background...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For the time being, I'm not going to do the switch till I can get alittle more comfortable with carving brass track precesly with a grinder blade /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Also the switch would require permanently altering the layout, possibly fixing the new module in place, and right now I like the idea of being able to add different diorama modules to either side. So I'm going to try this for a while


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Vic! Your techniques are well executed and are of a character all there own. Very nice! 

Ted.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Work on the new base has commenced, this is the back side, not that it matters at this stage 










I'm going to lose the double storage track, its too wide overall, besides I can add storage tracks inside the layout under the upper level supports. Powerpacks will be moved to pockets at rear of scenery


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

FWIW, I am going to try storing complete consists in 'cassettes' as someone called 'em. Since my consists will all be quite short, ~3-5 cars, and 2- axle, I _think_ a row of prefabbed narrow boxes w. track would store under the bench, or if needs be on a dedicated shelf. I'll have to see what the reality of the situation is.

Keep up the good work, and thanks for posting the pic


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the lower level wired up yesterday, even added block control for two train operation on the lower level, but somehow I busted the pick up tab on one of my 2 powerpacks, now I need to find _two_ more LGB basic packs, not just one. Pooh! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

upper support in place



Storage track installed under suppert











Pizza set in place










now I need some foam, need to do something with that back wall as well


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

starting to look kinda sorta like one of those layered wedding cake type deals...


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you have a lot of room before you get to the floor... how many more layers can you fit in???? 
Looks great, I really like seeing large scale layouts in small spaces.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thinker,

I imagine that when it's nearer complete and has background instead of shop walls, it'll lose some of that layered look. I like what Vic's doing with the false-front buildings, I'm going for the same technique when I can at last get started. (I now have wood for the first module. Had it since May, when the plumbing sucked $$ up like a this giant Hoover.)

I also like LS in small spaces b/c it takes some serious forethoughty-ness--and because I'm in the same fix, more or less.


----------



## Myowngod (Jul 16, 2009)

Fantastic and fantasy. I love the concept. You're executing the scenery suburbly. keep up the good work.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Disney could do a remake from the 70s, only this time it would be "Escape from Train Mountain".


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK time for an update here:

Well believe it or not the 4 ½ x 6 ½ proved to be TOO LARGE!! but not by much. 

I want to expand to On30 down the line so that means I need to create room for it next to the pizza, so after much pondering and thinking, to get the needed space I abandoned the side track expansion of the pizza (not a hard decision after I tried moving the then 3’ x 4 ½’ layout by myself, it ceased to be a portable layout) and decided to minimize the still under construction lower level. I wasn’t really gaining anything with the double loop setup so up came the track and out came the Multi-master, after cutting off about 12inches from each side I now have at 4 ½’ square what has to be the smallest G scale indoor layout in the world!









Overall view









The front side









Right side









Still pondering the left side









View of the town & siding









Even has a fiddle track at rear

I also lowered the pizza level about 4 inches for better accessibility. It even has block control (well, why wouldn’t it?) and the upper pizza is still removable, in fact the whole shi-bang is potentially a completely mobile layout. 

I’ve always been more into the modeling that the running of stuff so this works for me, simplicity in its purest. Still quite a bit to do this winter scenery-wise, as you can see the “saga of my ever shrinking railroad” is still alive and kicking…


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I want to report an accident in town: looks like the engine hit a horse, which knocked down a wall, which somehow got a bystander. Looks like _he's_ out stiff as a board.









Seriously, nice pixes. What is that on the monitor, a recording of a heart operation, or something?









Since my daughter is in the process of moving back in, I may go that route too, a very small layout. 

Les


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like accomodations are going to be very tight at the Salda Hotel...take three steps in from the door of your room puts you through the window and falling towards the street. 

And whats with this On30 stuff...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

T 

Check out the On30 forum for details.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Blue foam underway:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://gold.mylargescale.com/vsmith...%204x4.pdf


Made a small addition, a fold down section, doesnt effect the storage area of the layout yet I get another continuous loop for the dinky stuff. Already built it, just need to run a power wire to the new siding, looks like I'll have to hook up the BTE so I can walk around this thung.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! It's looking great! I'm always impressed at the inventiveness of the people that cram our giant trains onto portable layouts _and still make them look good! _


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally figured out what to do with that left side












Folding leg supporting drop down leaf on the left side


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, let me get this straight (or is it curved). You cut it off, put it back, fold it down, and pull it up with a a leg out? 
So now you have a pizza box? or just a pizza crust? and you really vacuum up the foam before photos. I use a wire wheel on a drill....makes a nice mess.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

yes


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Some progress pics, finishing up the carved and textured foam on the right hand sideneed to add a couple more bits and caulking before I hit it with the paint.








Along the front added carved and textured foam to the front side as well








Next is to do the left side foam scenery, I like the left hand fold down section and am considering adding another on the right hand side that will fold under the tabletop for storage


The biggest problem I'm having are the darn low tempuratures, I glue down stuff then have to wait 2 or three days for it to dry completely, makes progress terribly slow. Why do I only seam to be doing this stuff in the middle of winter.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

More progress pics, foam at left side done need it to warm up a bit before I can paint.





Added the other fold down section on the right hand side, I'm back up to 6'-6" wide once again, but I can trim off almost 2 feet to store the layout





I will be doing some wiring it up like a Christmas tree that Trek's Scotty would be proud of. It will able to run like another part of the layout but I can also isolate the rear line on its own power and will add an LGB auto-reversing unit.


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just kidding:

looking at the cartoon in the ModelRailroader (issue February 2010 page 109) i asked myself if they know Vic....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got that issue, the cartoon is dated 2008 so I think they arent on to me ....yet, but ya'know, that would be quite an interesting way to build a layout Hmmm


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Few update pictures











I extended the fold down wings on each side to accomodate R1 curves, still folds down and stores in the same space as before, but those 21" dia curves were just way too limiting. Now I can at the least run just about everything still left on my roster.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Bit by bit Vic, it looks like your layout is starting to grow once again. 

Next, you'll be thinking of a shelf extension for a yard to hold the rolling stock not in immediate use...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated video, showing progress to date.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Imagination hard at work, I love it!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic! Four trains going round and round on four separate loops in a...5 x 7 space?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Time for an update, well the fold downs turn out to be a real hastle in actual operations, way too much fiddling around with took too long just to get one side set up, so I just left them up, then the misses started fussing about how much room the layout took up and it did take up quite a bit of room so I did some pondering and reevaluation and eventually came up with this reworking


Revised right side with fold downs removed, back to original configuration:





Reworked front








Revised left side, fold down reduced in size and fixed in place





Revised left side new tunnel face





Still have a nice outside loop to run bigger equipment on but now have a fixed platform without the hastles of the folddowns or the space problems of the former layout. Plus I can use the outside track as a point to point for the LGB Auto reverser I have and have been trying to intigrate for a while now. This will be getting scenery very soon now.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer there Vic. Even your small layouts are too dang big. Maybe you should build a dedicated leanto or something onto the garage...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Or, keep those earphones on all of the time


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a bit of a disaster the other day, was testing the (badly) rewired track power with HLW Whadahellizit #3 on point pulling the drovers caboose, with the HLW Sparky pulling a short string behind, well the Whada stalled on the switch on the left side and the Sparky rammed it from behind and before I could cut the power the Drovers fell off the side and dragged the Whada over with it, like I said, those link/pins NEVER uncouple....welll after I picked up all the pieces I assessed the damage, overall not too bad, the Whada broke into 3 large chunks plus the bell on the roof and was soon glued back togther with no ill effects, in fact I have to look hard to where it came apart (tough bugger), the drovers was a bit rougher, nothing that cant be ACed back together but the worst part was the the handrails on one of the end platforms broke off completely and will need complete replacement, luckily I have an unused coach kit but I might try sbending some brass ones together instead. 

Lesson learned? I have to rework the track power with 2 2-pole switches to allow me to switch between one powerpack to control the loop portion and one to control the auto reverser section, currently there is an overlap in power track control, which the switches will allow me to isolate each into specific control areas , got all the switches, just need to find the extra wire now.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooo....you had your 'Gomez Addams' moment...sort of...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was rather surprised by my reaction, I must be getting mellower as I age, a few years ago if that happened I would have offered up a raging torrent to the gods of salty language, as it happened I just went "ahhh... ooooh....whoops! and chuckled"


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Drugs & therapy Vic. They are working.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got the 2-pole switches installed and aside from one dumb wiring move (connecting a feeder wire to the wrong rail, D'oh!) its now completely operational, next step will be to add the LGB Auto reversing unit to the outside track, if I can find them. Time to clean off everything and fiddle with the foam scenery at the new tunnel portal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I tore up the layout today, no wait, that should be I tore everything OFF the layout, and then knocked it over, well tipped it on its side.

The reason for this wonton destructive behavior was so I could remove the 2” wheel castors and replace them with great big honking 4” castors. This was necessary as I have fairly large control joints in my garage slab that the contractor provided with ½” rounded edges, so whenever I rolled the layout around with the 2” castors (price effective at the time) when they hit those joints it was like they dropped into the Grand Canyon! And everything on the layout got a nasty jolt. Well I just got plain sick and tired of it so after a pricey trip to Home Despot, it was off with everything! It took more time to remove everything than it took to knock it over, replace the castors, and tip back upright. But the upshot is that that now not only does the layout roll over the joints with just the slightest of blips, it now turns and rolls with [/b]far less resistance, and the deck gained 2 inches in height! 
BTW 99% of the stuff is back on the layout


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You're out of control Vic. I thought that I was the only madman around here


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Now if only you had room for the dang thing!


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice layout for a small space,neat idea.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Vic, you are the master of the tiny layout! 
....and I was complaining that half of a two car garage wasn't enough room!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been a while since I posted anything on this but I have been working on it


Some progress pics:


The mine completed:










Water tank finally painted and weathered










Gas station begun:










Beginning to get the scenery finished:










More pics as I work as I work my way around the layout. http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/Portable Layout Revised 5x5 Scenery006.JPG


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Vic. That's a lot of action in a small space. I suppose the miners hang out at the hotel after a long day in the pits.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Some more progress pics:


Cut out a section to add a trestle, its the last major Item the layout really called for.








I ran out of blue foam so I thought I'd try an experiment, using spray foam insulation mixed with what few blue foam peices I had left. The initial results were, we'll, quite scary! 


After some, alot, of cutting, tweeking and using caulking in an almost sculptural way, its getting better. Paint will cover most of the odd looking connections


More pics as I progress.http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/China Shorty Boxcar 01.JPG


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Borracho Steel Works in action:



The new steel high bridge over Borracho Gulch mocked up in the shops



In place, with additional plate girder deck sections on each side (cut up Lionel O gauge bridge)


More pics:










Track inspection:











The piers are 1x3 lumber w/ basswood sheets added to create a widening effect ner the base


Installation complete:










This is probably the last major piece of construction I had wanted on my layout, now just to finish scenicing the rest of it.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

This is probably the last major piece of construction I had wanted on my layout, now just to finish scenicing the rest of it. 

What...you're giving up the plans for that long shelf spur?


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

If you need this platform to be portable (Planning on your spouse kicking you out because you spend more time with your trains than with… Oh, we won't go there!), then here's a great tip. Instead of laying down one large sheet of plywood, use several smaller sheets -- even if you have to cut them yourself.
______________________
Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.

The Australian Model Train Guide


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By craftsmaster on 03 Aug 2010 11:28 PM 
If you need this platform to be portable (Planning on your spouse kicking you out because you spend more time with your trains than with… Oh, we won't go there!), then here's a great tip. Instead of laying down one large sheet of plywood, use several smaller sheets -- even if you have to cut them yourself.
______________________
Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.

The Australian Model Train Guide 

Hi there, the layout is "portable" in the sense that I can move it around the garage or outdoors onto the driveway. Its actually mountd onto a base cabinet that hold storage boxes and is on large 4" castor wheels. At only 5'-6" square (thats about one USA Trains Big Boy lenth on each side) its easy to push/pull/move around. The upper level is also removable for transit to shows.


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

What is the size of your turntable? Thanks
___________________
Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.

The Australian Model Train Guide

The Australian Trains & Scenery


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By craftsmaster on 08 Aug 2010 09:26 PM 
What is the size of your turntable? Thanks



I'm not quite sure what you mean, as I have no "turntable" on the layout. If you mean the entire layout, its 5'-6" square. 

I suppose I really should take a few overall pictures, there really are not many of the whole thing and it would help give an idea of the overall scale (or lack thereof). I just finished painting the base, now would be a good time to do so.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally ballasted the track last week, using my patented "kitty litter" staining technic with consists of simply dipping the litter in a strainer into a small bath of water/acrylic paint mix, then setting that onto a plywood sheet to dry in the sun.
Main town area:










High Bridge area:










Fiddle yard area:










Mine spur area:










Cleaning the glue residue off the track after was a pain but so far everything is running well again.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Kitty litter yousay. Good idea. Not only ballasts the track, but takes care of oil spills


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scenery substantially completed at the town and spur area, this is time consuming stuff:











Gas station installed, still need to add the station sign, its coming:








This is actually behind the station but then the best beleivability lies in what you only see from askew:








This is just one corner of one side, 3 more sides to go!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got alot more scenery done, at least to what I consider the "base level" of scenery






















Chief Mechanic Homer is lovin his new ride!


Realizing its kinda tough to shot pics without catching all the junk that surrounds it in the garage. I'm going to need some sort of graphics program to edit all that rot out


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

You really have a great layout there.

Lots of interesting views in such a small footprint. That is some outstanding work!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike

Here is a full pic, kinda crowded background but it gives a good idea of it overall environment:










The upper layout is removable, I designed it so the top could go to shows, but so far its only been to one (1) show since 2008...so I might just fix it permanantly.


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 
Its great! It looks busy sitting still and Im amazed at your progress over a not so long period of time. 
BUT... What do I see in the background... above the tipple on the left side? Is that another micro pizza? It looks like a bunch of foam stacked and then about half way up a section of track. 
just curious and keep up the great work! 
Matt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Current schematic plan to date, surprised I never added one, anyways its pretty much done, just adding more details ond peoples to do, figure that tweaking the scenery will keep me busy for a long while.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leftyfretguy on 28 Nov 2010 10:30 AM 
Vic, 
Its great! It looks busy sitting still and Im amazed at your progress over a not so long period of time. 
BUT... What do I see in the background... above the tipple on the left side? Is that another micro pizza? It looks like a bunch of foam stacked and then about half way up a section of track. 
just curious and keep up the great work! 
Matt









This? Still a work in progress...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...Branchlines to D&RG and Heckavee? Are we contemplating an expansion?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi T, Long time no read where ya been? 

Naw, the branch names are holdovers from the large fixed layout. I have been contemplating adding a detachable roll away fiddle cassette of some sort to the diamond but so far its still just an idea.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I still drop by now and again. Once I make sufficient headway on another project, I intend to get back to my indoor cata-err-layout. 

I have been contemplating adding a detachable roll away fiddle cassette of some sort to the diamond but so far its still just an idea. 

Thats what you keep telling yourself *now*...but the real plan, of course is a series of interlinked 'portable'/'movable' modules. 

I found Dougs layout in this subforum to be extremely interesting...especially since he wedged it into about the same amount of space as your larger layout before its demise. Great things are possible in this scale without huge amounts of space.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I can say that the scenery is done, well for now:

















You can see some of the scale "junk" in these pics, I have always found typical model RRs to way to clean and pristine
for my tastes as almost every real railroad I ever have been to (outside of Disneyland) was always littered with junk and trash. So even though my layout is impossibly squashed and foreshorted till its almost infront of its own back, its still got more detail than alot of other layouts I've seen



























Its the little details that make this fun...










Even got a short video of the layout to date:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfbM0pUP8_I

The train is a cheeser Lionel job I got on extreme sale for $30 at Big Lots, found out why as the drive was busted but it was fixable, so now I'm experimenting with seing what its potential is.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic: Great job overall on this layout. It's clear you had a strategy and vision throughout and it paid off. It appears you solved the mystery of "Jack the Ripper" too. It was Princess Leia and R2D2 hiding in the shadows all along.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Just Great! 
This is one of those builds I have watched closely since the begining and still look foward to updates. You are almost ready for another layer. Maybe an underground mine train if you are running low on space... 
Will heartland mini series cars work on the 20" diameter track? 
again, great job! 
Matt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to face a few facts…

…the biggest being that my layout is once again, proving to be too large for my given circumstances. I’m really getting tired of this but between the growing need for more storage space, family issues, my new interest in Marxism (Louis Marx) and the fact that even though its mobile, my layout still literally eats ½ the garage open space…I really can’t keep the layout as it is. I think these problems have been apparent since I took up the fixed layout and began building the mobile layout. Model train layouts regardless of scale, tend to be enormous space eaters. It was the primary reason I dismantled the bigger layout, and this layout is about as small as it can get using R1 track. It’s just that now as I’m moving more things around between the house and the garage that this cannot be ignored again. I don’t want to just drop out of LS altogether, so instead I’m looking at taking down the lower 5’6” part of the mobile and doing probably what I should have done from Day 1 of dismantling the fixed layout, and that is focus 100% on the 3’ square micro layout, I never had any problems when that was all I had. I figure I can reuse 80% of the structures and 100% of the details and figures, the biggest issue facing me is the fact that there is still a sizable chunk of my roster that will never fit on the micro, so another round of sales will be coming up but I do plan to try and rebuild a couple of my favorites that wont currently fit. I seam destined to build micros. First thing to do is a complete photo documentation of the layout as is, then start test fitting structures onto the micro, get ready… I have a feeling this new layout is going to look insane before I’m finished with it. This is going to be quite a challenge…where’s the shoehorn?

Here I go… again…..


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic...you just can't win, can't you....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

But I keep trying. 

On one hand its incredibly frustrating as this will be the X-teenth time I've had to rebuild this thing, but then its a real challenge to take the whole scenic appeal of the lower level and transfer it to the micro... including the bridge.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic, I have been toying with building an indoor switching layout. Maybe that would satisfy your needs. Say on half a sheet of plywood, 2' x 8'. My inspiration came from the usual winter Railway Withdrawal Syndrome, or RWS as it's know to a very few. I like to operate trains from a comfortable position, usually seated. My garden railway is more of a display of operating trains than an operator's railway. And at this time I don't want to change that. Your layouts have given me the remaining inspiration, along with your locos. I have been browsing the 7/8s scale forum for more ideas. Those guys do some really nice work. 
So it might be a thought for you. It takes less room than a circle of track, and you can even do as one fellow I know. He had his HO layout suspended from the ceiling on cables. He raised and lowered it with the push of a button.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Dan, I don't know. Vic's layout is like a wedding cake that was created for a couple of rabid train enthusiasts. Maybe it could be squeezed between the rafters when it was aloft, providing the garage has rafters. It's just that that glorious little layout has a lot of vertical real estate too. 

Best ot luck Vic, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

2 x 8 switching layout woulndt do me, all track and no scenery. Nope its consolodate, condense, cram, then crush. Besides doesnt the idea of taking 30 square feet of layout and compressing it into about 10 square feet sound like a real challenge? Beside all you need is the right tool:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The end for the "wedding cake" layout:













Months to build - Hours to dismantle. As of tonight the upper pizza has been safely set aside, all the track is up and the raised platform has been taken apart, the ballast has been the toughest stuff to get up, but its slowely coming together










The foam has been kept aside, I will try to reuse as much of it as possible


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

That is depressing. What do you have to do to get even quasi decent space for a layout? Maybe you should look into one of those around-the-walls-near-the-ceiling layouts? Stake a claim to an odd corner of the front or back yard? There must be *something*....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Depressed? why? Theres no reason to be. I've had a blast building it, now its time to try the next thing. The basic problem with large scale is that it is, well, LARGE. Even smallest R1 circle eats up about 20 sq. ft. to do anythiing remotely complicated eats up even more, its not just in LS, even the most basic 4x8 layouts still require adiitional walkway space so the 4x8 in reality is 7x11, thats a small bedroom, or 1/2 a 2 car garage. So it really does boil down to avaialble space and how best to use it, I've decided to cut this down, because I really need the space back to do other things. At least I finished this layout which was a prime goal. I'm happy with the results, I learned a great deal about scenery and layout building and if I did it once, I can do it again. I'm actually quite taken with the challenge to squeeze everything into the Pizza layout, then I've got something in mind. The only regret I have is that no one besides me and my dog ever got to see it up close in person.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Auwks! I have to admit this came a bit as a shock for me too... Such al lovely little layout... 
But you are right; it brings a nice challenge to build a new one (looking forward to it already!) and there must be a ton of lesson learned on building the layout. 

The only regret I have is that no one besides me and my dog ever got to see it up close in person. 

You could put it (edit: the next layout) on display for short periods on for instance the local hobby shop, library, the retirement home living room, the hospital pediatric ward. It must have some automatic operation (for instance a simple press button to let the trains run a few rounds). And you have to be very aware that it never comes back without any trace of damage. But many will love to see and admire it!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the base cut to size, added new 1x6 trim boards around, the Pizza is in place, because of the way the base is built I moved the fiddle yard to the side and placed it on a removable cassette. Coming together very fast, Heres the latest sketch:

I realized I've gone backwards in time, back to early on the life of this layout when I added a small addition to the side , now though its got a much better support base and alot more experience under the belt.










Pic from long ago. Come full circle it seams to be right back where I started. New pics soon as I can.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I like this one a lot Vic. One question. On the lower level (upper right on the plan) it appears the track goes over a trestle them into the tunnel. What happening on the other side, lower left?

Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:








New 1x6 trim boards around and painted, added new cassette on the side, working on making a new girder bridge section to go over the steel trestle side.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 15 Feb 2011 06:46 PM 
I like this one a lot Vic. One question. On the lower level (upper right on the plan) it appears the track goes over a trestle them into the tunnel. What happening on the other side, lower left?

Bob 


Bob thats the back of the layout, the latest pic shows how the upper town is in relation to the track going under it. not much to show back there, its where cars are moved on and off the layout


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic; 

It's really looking good. I'm really going to miss the train lovers wedding cake, but you have to do what you have to do. And I am also guilty of a reawakening affinity for O gauge tinplate. I'm trying to limit it to track under the Christmas tree. 

I can't really say too much about downsizing layouts, as I don't have anything at present. I slap track down in the living room or on the carport sometimes, I run on other clubmembers' layouts, and I help out with the club displays. That is enough for the "train fix" at present, but Someday - - - - ! I have to resist putting something on the ground again. I can get down just fine - It's the getting back up. The next layout will have to be at least 30 inches off the ground. Just have to win the lottery (fat chance!). 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got the last piece of the puzzle:









Its attached to the portable itself, not the base, its some 1/8" plywood, basswood strips and some cardstock, makes a girder bridge over the old trestle, its not perfect, it still needs a couple tweeks, but at least I dont have to tear out the high bridge, it looks reasonably believable to me and gives it alot of visual interest.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Vic. That little passenger stop is priceless. Well done.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update pics


Begin the crushing!





The Chapel of Sister Mary Elephant has found a new home on the layout








So has the drug store, it actually fits rather nicely in that spot








The mine is now literally the center of things





Tincan Junction had to keep its tin can now didn't it.





Eye level vinette's





Never mind the postrate Mariachi's, one too many margaritas last night ;-)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Updates! still a work in progress but its getting close





added a scenic element at the rear tool layout area, its easily removable and used up alot of the foam from the wedding cake





ground level view at the front





and at normal eye level





reworked mineshaft, right in the center





coming around the back at the almost finished scenic element, with a facade mine and the added drug store





more of the rear 





Coming around to the other side of the added rear scenery











The side fiddle yard area, with the Bachmann coal/mine tipple, reworked mine into industrial building, made from LGB piers, this whole section is also removable as is the Pizza itself. 



the relocated water tower. I've run out of ballast and will have to stain some more Johnny Cat this weekend, its far too cold right now, it would never dry. 

Thats all for now


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor; 

It's really looking good! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking great again! You're very creative with the use of such a small space, just impressive!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Updates! The fiddle yard track is finally ballasted, and almost all the major scenery is completed





Added the speeder track siding





reconfigured part of the old mine building into an industrial/warehouse building, with the tipple in place





Need to repaint this figure into a lost biker looking at a road map





More layers of scenery added as I go





Again more scenery, more junk behind the drug store





Managed to reinsert the infamous "shell hill" episode from my childhood





Lots of activity down by the station








I was able to reinsert this nice ceramic "ruins" peice back into the layout





The top of the layout, lots of figures added in





I think I am about 90% done, all thats left is inserting additional weeds, plants and rusty junk along with maybe a few more figures and details like mining tools and a few stray dogs, well see-I'm just going with whatever feels right now.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor; 

Great work! I love the tin can in the middle of the track in the last photo, and is that Cousin It standing on the street near the track? 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope on the far left thats a character from a japanese anime, I have a couple others but dont have a place to put them on the layout yet


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Okay. 

In the previous view his face did not show, and the cape kind of looked like long hair. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Final Updates! 


Added back the old old style motorized wagon typical of early trucks





seams to have suffered a break down





scenery finished at the fiddle yard sidings





around the shanty, added the velociped back








reworked the industrial buidling/station a tad, need to find a scale mouse for the cat to be pouncing on





still a few small things to finish, can always add more junk and scale trash but I think its 98% done. 
Be nice if I could take it to a show sometime, but my car couldn't carry all of it including the base, would need a van at least. We'll see what unfolds.





Some one stick a fork in it, I think its done!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic; 

It is outstanding, but after seeing you at work on this site, I doubt that it will ever be truly done. You always seem to find more enhancements. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Love it! So many "little scenes" that tell a story. Must be fun to watch in real. 
I really hope you can get it "on tour" sometimes so others can enjoy it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I was beginning to think Dave was the only one still interested in this


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am with you Vic. That's a lot of intense action going on. You could look at that layout for days. Well done!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Piddles the cat has finally found something to chase...must be hungry!

from another angle










The cat is from a toy "CAT-a-pult" that flings these toy cats across the room, the birds are painted doves from the "California Mission Churches" building kits and supplies from Micheals Craft Stores, these are a great source for G building details if you live in California.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/98258/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

reference


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A switch track leading where?...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to see if I can connect the lower circle to the fiddle yard. So far I'm looking at either a cut down R1 switch or a scratched single point tram turnout.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I want to see if I can connect the lower circle to the fiddle yard. So far I'm looking at either a cut down R1 switch or a scratched single point tram turnout.


Vic, 


Perhaps this link is usefull: Sandstone & Termite Railway - Making Track
If you scroll down you come to a part of making 'swivelling' turnouts. It looks very easy to do and very effective for smaller curves. 


BTW: That cat-chasing-birds-scene is super!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Vic 

I love it


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like this will get another dose of the Shrink RayI will need to remove the Fiddle Yard and shorten the base of this by merging the High Bridge into the base, It currently hangs out to one side but I need to shrink this yet once more to make room for "something else







" so this Pizza will be getting a 10 1/2" shave coming soon, maybe this weekend, the Fiddle Yard will for now be set aside but not discarded, to do this will require a major dismantling of parts of the base and some rather insane cutting, but luckily I have the perfect tool for just such an occasion....no....its NOT a chainsaw


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Downsizing into oblivion? 

Might be time to think about that shelf layout, or something you can winch up to the ceiling when not in use.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The game is afoot Watson


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Benchwork on the mobile table is done, slotting the High Bridge into the side of the base turned out on one hand to be easier than I expected as only a few screws held the top down, but harder in other respects, as notching the side of the table and then cutting alot of other notches for the support members took some doing but it was mostly a single nights work. Ended up not being able to remove the entire 10 1/2" taken up by the fiddle yard, ended up with about 3" gap between the pizza layout and the new edge of benchwork. This will be filled with a 1x6 that will slot into the leftover space and act like a locking piece, just as the fiddle yard section did, I will add a section of track here to act once again as a fiddle yard. The new fiddle will overhang the edge of benchwork a little but it will work out just fine. The layout still has the rear scenery insert, but will fit into the garage easier. The reason I am doing this is to clear space for a new endevour


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you are going to post some pictures of the changes soon! 

Mike


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics of the changes


New Fiddle Track








The rear stays about the same





Modified High Bridge








Instead of jutting out its entire depth, now its tucked tidely into the baseworks.
Just some painting to touch up, a little ballasting and its on to the next project.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice. 

Thanks! 

Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor; 

As always, you have succeeded in creating the ultimate tiny tail chaser! 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

could you run a 4-6-0 on those turns?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tweetsie12fan on 10 May 2012 07:52 PM 
could you run a 4-6-0 on those turns? 

If I cut one in half I suppose it could ;-) The lower circle is only 32" diameter and the side clearances are very tight. Only the smallest of rolling stock work on it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I thought I had added more recent pics to this since the last 2012 post. I will have to post updated pics. Since the last posting I reworked the fiddle area so I could re-install the original fiddle yard as its now a vital part of the layout when it goes to shows. 

Speaking of which, from 2011 SWGRS and again in 2012, and (hopefully again) in 2013, it has also been to the GTE in Anaheim and Costa Mesa, and I hope to do that again also:










The Pizza will be getting a serious work over (cleaning up, and brightening up and freshening up the scenery) adding a few more details and bits. This will be in preparation for a Shindig later this year, don't want to say anything until its officially official but if it flies it will be a pretty big deal (well, for me).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posting some more current pictures:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Vic, how many volts are you running through that electric fence?










Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 15 Apr 2013 02:11 AM 
Vic, how many volts are you running through that electric fence?









Andrew 



Doesn't stop the kids, they just duck under it and still get nose close to the trains


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update time, after going to the BTS and dragging what i thought was a nice little selection of new projects to run on the layout I got a nasty surprise Saturday morning when two of them went south on me, one of them the Lil Big Hauler Bumble Bee on its first run rammed its cylinder into the tunnel portal and stuck solid, turned it around, because sometimes something wont go in one direction but it will in the other, but same result, clunk! so off it came then later I tried running my Lil Big Hauler combine goose project, it ran great, for about 3 circuits, then it slowed and then stopped, while the motor was still happily whirring away, dagnabbed drive gear came loose on the dangified axle. RATS! thats a 10 year old but rarely used NWSL Super Magic Carpet shot. Now I am awaiting a replacement drive mech for the goose, not another Magic Carpet, something decidedly more robust (IOW's: low tech). 


As for the Pizza, since the show I performed an x-acto blade horror show on the Bumble Bee, moving the cylinders inward about 1/8 inch each side, now it fits but there is an annoying click somewhere in the drive rods that I'll have to fix, I also broke out the Instruments of Violence and took to the sidewalls and tunnel portals of the pizza to widen the openings for not just the Bee but several other "never fit in there" engines. I am now proud to say every small but slightly so large engine that failed the pizza test now fits (if barely) including this monstrosity:





SO now its continued testing of a couple other beasties, but I am glad to see that some of my more interesting bashes are now on the plate for the shows.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Follow up to my above post. Been retesting the few not-so-small units I have that didn't pass the Pizza test and doing unspeakable violence to the pizza to make them work, well I thought the mods for the Mining Mack above were harsh, they were nothing compared to the hacking needed to make this one workable:



...and it only really works going one direction, modifying the tunnel portal in the other direction would have required some permanent and very visible notching for clearances that would have marred one side of the layout. As it is the other portal changes are all fairly hidden inside the layout, and I didn't want to mar the visible parts, even so it involved cutting and reshaping some foam-work, but once thats repainted the changes should be invisible. 

These changes are very important to me as I invariably keep taking the same engines over and over and I really want to show the kitbashing side of the hobby more, especially at the coming NNGC this August.


----------



## James1 (Sep 17, 2013)

You done awesome work, because you make complete map of a big place in very small space... you have a creative mind and I am impressed from your ideas. I observe that you care about every single and smallest thing to make it prefect. Thanks for sharing this amazing model.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick pic, with the SWGRS shut down for this year I have to redirect my efforts for the time being, so I am focusing on sorting out the storage situation on both my layouts, while there is storage above the harbor layout it is not that great for storing the pizza stock, which is currently split between the indoor workbench area and the outdoor space. I decided to add storage shelves to the pizza itself for the most commonly used stock, the idea being to keep the engines indoors while letting the rolling stock reside in the garage with the layout itself.

I had to take plastic track from the overhead harbor shelves just to fill the side shelves, which are already stuffed with cars. 

Thats it for now, will post some pics once more track arrives.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick post for a video shot at this years Big Train Show, showing the pizza too date, I have one more video to upload from the show:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A second short video, showing a birdseye view over the layout, just for fun


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pizza on display at a non-train event

I'm posting this mostly for Bob and Sandra Baxter, who _almost _went to this event, just so they can see what it looked like. The event was the Anaheim Packing House "Citrus Festival" on Saturday and the "farmers Market" on Sunday...dont ask me what all went on at the event, I was stuck with the layout so didnt get to walk around much during the festival, but I did get a good look at the place during our off time. 

Well Bob, Sandra heres what you missed, heres the building, it's the old orange packing building:









they even have some old flat cars outside as a dining area, very neat touch:









Inside:


















NICE....that stairway in the center is where we were set up...UNDER the stairway and there lieth the only fly in the ointment

To get to it, you had to come down these stairs outside, not steep at all. 










But once inside the entry was just a small regular door, not so hot for getting big peices in or out;










BTW that sign was the ONLY sign directing people to the train display area, and it tended to wander around a bit, not in the best locations either.

This was the door in:









Once inside the room was actually VERY nice, its their wedding reception room, bright very well lite.









It was just me and the folks from the TTOS who brought two layout setups, same ones they had at the BTS, and a fellow selling original orange crate labels.

We were well illuminated by the wall of MANY chandleirs 









The biggest issue was awareness, no one really had a clue we were down there because there was no signage directing people to us, they finally had a couple employees parked out in the entryway directing people in to the room, once that happened we got a rather GOOD crowd, and it was a good day, on Saturday, this didnt happen on Sunday and it was dry, so we packed it up about 2pm. I plan to address the organizer with a friendly letter explaining how if they chose to have trains again next year how to do a better job of 'spreading the word' hint: signs are cheap. 

The organizers were great! VERY responsive and really did try to accommodate us as best they could, so i can't really fault them. This was their very first time there was a learning curve to negotiate, hopefully next year will be smoother. I will say that of all the places I've displayed this place had THE BEST FOOD EVER, all the stalls are Foodie and gourmet oriented, a little pricey but delicious, we will DEFINITELY be back to try more.

Anyway thats it regarding the show. next post will be a couple upgrades to the layout I wanted to share.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Some updates on the Pizza:
FINALLy got something done I've been wanting to do for about a year now, and added some details I wanted to do since finishing the anti-child-at-the-controls cardboard box building. 

Bit of a ruckus when Slim and Archie while holding their daily highly illegal poker game on the roof of the drug store, came a 'disagreement' when they both tried playing the identical poker hand...









But that ruckus was nothing compare to over by the Jailhouse ...something was up

unlike Officer Dounught, nothing get by Sparky the Police Dog!









Whats got Sparky's attention, Uh oh looks like theres been a jailbreak, dangin'itall the county should have known better than to build the jailhouse out of that cardboard adobe !









Thats it for now, but a heads up, my photo storage site is getting near full so I have no choice but to start deleting some the oldest pics regarding this pizza building thread, I will keep the most relevant pics but I have so many over the years its just time for alot of them to go.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------

